# sundown 1/28 sunday night



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2007)

gonna be there about 7ish.  Anyone interested?  I'll swing by the sundeck (the one by noreaster, not at the base) and see if anyone is around.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm trying to get the nod from wifey.  If I don't do a day trip to the Cat I would like to get back to Sundown on Sunday night.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2007)

cool.  i'll look for the red jacket sunday night.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm aiming to be there. Probably between 7 and 8. You know what trails I'll be on...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2007)

2knees said:


> cool.  i'll look for the red jacket sunday night.



i'll look for the old school narrow stance.  ;-)  we met briefly at Hunter for the AZ gathering.  It'll be nice to get to chat with you a bit.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 26, 2007)

i just got the thumbs up.  i will be on skis by 6 pm.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> i just got the thumbs up.  i will be on skis by 6 pm.



Moguls! Moguls! Moguls!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like there might be a possibility for me, I'll be late as usual if I make it...


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Looks like there might be a possibility for me, I'll be late as usual if I make it...



Nice! I know you're quickly getting addicted to mogul crack. I'm really anxious to see how much they have improved. I'm hearing rumblings about some measurable snowfall early Monday. They may be skiing really good on Wednesday. Could you imagine if 6" dropped onto those seeds? They would totally rock. Anyway, psyched for Sunday - 7:30 is a best case for me.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2007)

counting down the hours here.  gotta replace a toilet today so i'm really looking forward to tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2007)

The rest of you are probably already gone, but I'm leaving in a few minutes...


----------

